# Louisa Harding posts free hat knitting patterns



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

So cute you won't believe it, free hat patterns for men and women: beanies, stocking, berets in cables, plain, stripey or colorwork for her Himalayan Hiking Hats project.
http://exm.nr/W0pwSG


----------



## LucyMc (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo lovely!

I'm checking out the link now ....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Too cumbersome of a site for me....
I am just following link after link after link...
with no results.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Interesting information, but you can't actually get to the patterns. Frustrating!


----------



## LucyMc (Aug 28, 2012)

And I thought it was my computer playing up!

If anyone does have any joy .... please let me know!


----------

